

GDrive is coming, 1GB free storage - ashley
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/01/gdrive-is-coming.html

======
icey
I hope they've figured out that customer support is more than a half-baked web
portal.

I can already see the submissions coming in the first time someone even
_thinks_ Google has lost one of their files and ends up having to deal with
the atrocious Google support machine.

------
charlesju
Who wants to start taking bets for when Google buys Dropbox.

~~~
hop
The Dropbox guys have done a hell of a job and I use it everyday. I could see
Google, maybe even MS buying them. The flip side is Google has more than
enough resources to make it themselves and they could make it fit natively
into G Apps. DropBox also has a lot of expanding to do - sharing other
folders, etc. and it may be wiser for them to continue growing. I think a more
flexible payment structure could make them a lot more money too.

~~~
brianobush
My take on a dropbox purchase would be to get an existing customer base - some
of which pay for extra space. I guess google doesn't have an issue getting
customers though.

~~~
netcan
Maybe Zoho should buy it.

------
johns
Existing thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1047977>

~~~
ashley
Mea culpa, I didn't see that link. This article is not from the official
Google blog. It adds screenshots of uploaded files and an interesting link to
a rumored early description of the storage system, which makes me wonder where
Google is heading with this storage system at only 1GB, since it's clear that
others already offer much more storage.

Anyway, what is the usual habit for similar stories? should I delete this link
to clean up HN?

------
brk
1GB?? That's almost a joke.

Great, I can store 1/16th of my $50 thumbdrive online.

~~~
spydez
It is a joke. Dropbox and Zumo Drive both give you twice that for free; it's
amazing that _Google_ with its millions of servers and 7 something GB Gmail
accounts can't do better than a lousy 1GB free.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
True, but that means you can store 1/8th of your $50 thumbdrive there. Where
Google wins is the cost of buying additional storage, which is an order of
magnitude cheaper than Dropbox.

On the other hand, it doesn't look like Google offers synchronization so its
utility as a backup environment is quite limited.

~~~
zmimon
> it doesn't look like Google offers synchronization so its utility as a
> backup environment is quite limited.

Actually, my beef with all these services is the opposite: they rarely provide
support to mount plain old drives under windows. It's always some crappy web
interface or custom client that synchs stuff around which makes it non-
interoperable with every other program I use that just wants to save something
to the file system and know that it got to the cloud. I really don't get it -
Windows supports WebDAV - what is so freakin hard about this?

I really wish they would just give me a network drive to save to and let _me_
worry about finding some synchronization software to mirror stuff there if
that turns me on.

~~~
past
I wish Windows supported WebDAV in a sane way. They seemed keen to do so
around Windows XP, but they apparently changed plans. They have two stacks,
the more standards-compliant one (Web Folders) is deprecated and won't run in
many new versions of Windows and the old one is way too buggy and suffering
from bit-rot.

------
adriand
I use git and github for my cloud storage. And I try to do as much writing as
I can in plain-text documents so I get nice version histories. And there's
nothing better for (text) documents with more than one contributor.

------
onewland
Note that this article does not cite an official source.

~~~
eli
Yes it does. [http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2010/01/upload-and-store-
your...](http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2010/01/upload-and-store-your-files-
in-cloud.html)

------
capablanca
Again?

